# NASTY bling on this new A6



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

Alligator chrome. bleh.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















Edit: Apparently it's also bagged...


























_Modified by TooLow1.8T at 7:55 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## golf2pointslow (Feb 15, 2004)

That is horrible. Whoever designed those wheels should be shot along with the person who put them on that car. I bet they weigh a lot more than the stockies, too.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: NASTY bling on this new A6 (TooLow1.8T)*


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

it was bad enough that you posted this on AZ you had to go and spread the distasteful **** on here as well!!!


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (foofighter28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foofighter28* »_it was bad enough that you posted this on AZ you had to go and spread the distasteful **** on here as well!!!

Hehe. I agree it's ugly, but I still like to see pics of new cars and what mods people in Europe are doing. Thought everyone here would too.


----------



## Rippin (Feb 25, 2000)

*Re: (golf2pointslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf2pointslow* »_That is horrible. Whoever designed those wheels should be shot along with the person who put them on that car. I bet they weigh a lot more than the stockies, too.

I agree...that HAS to be a joke or something...


----------



## Kadonny (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Rippin)*

I have officially gone blind


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I'm calling in a air strike right now. Duck!


----------

